# Sonos Wireless Systems



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Anybody got one, are they any good ???

http://www.sonos.com/

It has been heavily advertised on the radio this last couple of weeks and sounds a good idea. I'm slowly dragging myself out of the dark ages and have a gathered a fair bit of music on our phones and computers and this sounded viable rather than rip to cd's and have them lying all over the house in various cd players or plugging our phones into aux sockets.

Or are there some other wireless alternatives.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I have some been using this for a year or so and love it: http://m.bose.ie/IE/en/home-and-personal-audio/wave-systems/wave-music-systems/wave-music-system-iii-with-bluetooth-music-adapter/

These guys discuss and give the Sonos system the thumbs up: http://forum.planet-rugby.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=21645

Hope that helps

Dec


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive used a squeezebox for a few yrs now and am pleased with it tho ive been told that logitech are stopping making them (squeezebox touch), sonos is a more expensive version and is also a good system to use (dont class the price difference as meaning one is better than the other) , like all media players it depends on what version you are using (using your own amp /speakers or a system with built in ones) , it also depends on the source compression as to how good they sound, most music on phones /computers (for those that know nothing about compression) is in mp3 format , which is a pretty poor audio format , most ppl (such as myself) who use audio streamers use a lossless format such as .flac for ripping discs.

if you already have mp3's you cant convert them to .flac to get a better sound as the degradation has already occured , they need to be re-ripped into a lossless format, this may sound a pain but remember it only has to be done once , then all your cd's can be put in the attic or sold.

of course some ppl will say they cant hear a difference between mp3 and lossless tho again , it depends if yo are playing it thru a Â£2k naim amp with high end speakers or a Â£15 fisher price kiddies first music setup, of course it also depnds how bugggered your hearing is


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

No experience of Sonos personally but I have / have used various streaming options.

A few observations:


Depending on your phone / computer you may already have a streaming source with no requirement for additional gear.

A lot of home media drives (NAS) have a media server built in. My new Â£50 Netgear router has one built in I discovered last night. This means you can have a constant source of media effectively on demand within the house that you can then play on enabled players / phones / computers etc.

Current gen games consoles do media streaming, some of the latest TVs and digi boxes too.

Things to look out for on devices are things like Airplay support (means it supports iTunes broadcast and sharing) and DNLA media streaming - Digitial Media Network Alliance - common standard used on Xbox, PS3 etc etc.


In short - you need something to transmit your music around the house (so use your phone for odd tracks, a media server / NAS for persistent broadcast) and things to listen to the music on (console, hi fi plug in, phone etc)

Endless options and you don't need to spend much cash to get up and running and give it a bash.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Half way through my reply I started to get deja vu - see previous discussion here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=56159&st=0&p=571294&hl=+media%20+server&fromsearch=1&#entry571294

Most of my comments still stand but the prices for media servers have absolutely crashed now! :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Cheers Boys

I'll have a look at some of the options on offer, I like the idea of playing different music in each room as I wander around, a bit of Hed Kandi in one room and a bit of Ministry of Sound in the other and so on, my spinning disco lights and I'll be a club  I recently bought a small BOSE set for the tv/cd/dvd. Not for everyone but after having listened to a few it was the one I liked the sound of best.. The problem with the Sonas is that there is nowhere local sells it for me to have a listen so it would be a bit of a gamble.

Unfortunately a lot of the above comments about the various formats, games consoles and so are a bit beyond me I'm just getting going with the music on computer so probably couldn't tell the difference or even get it to work

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive had a squeezebox touch for years, it is superb. But, the remote got broken so Ive now got an ipod touch running it. The software isnt quite as good, but its not bad. Either way, if you can find a touch I think its a lot cheaper than a sonos...


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

jon , if you have either i use , ipeng on my iphone or squeezepad on my ipad to control my squeezebox, both programs work well

ipeng http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ipeng/id296941576?mt=8

squeezepad http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/squeezepad/id380003002?mt=8


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Ive got a Play 5 and bridge, its a doddle to set up and a doddle to use plus gives good sound.

I use it with my spotify account and its flawless, also if you connect a hard drive to your network or even have your laptop on itll link to that and play music off of that.

I highly recommend them and will get more when i have more spare cash


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I did a bit of reading on the sonos set up and one minor problem. It appears from reading their blurb that the main bit of it has to be connected to your router which I don't have as I just use the wi-fi on my phone. Could I buy a cheap router and use it even though it's not actually connected to the internet ??


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

http://forums.sonos....ead.php?t=29155

according to a mod in that post >

'You'll need an Internet connection briefly while you initially set up the system. After that, the system will work offline. For your application I recommend two PLAY:3's or two PLAY:5's for maximum flexibility.

The SONOS DOCK will connect the iPhone to your SONOS system.

Note that you need some sort of SONOS controller or you must be very careful to set your system to automatically play from the DOCK *BEFORE* you disconnect it at home for transport to the remote location. You could use a laptop computer wired to a player or an Android device as a controller, but the iPhone will not be able to control the SONOS system unless there is a router. In the AutoPlay mode, the SONOS system simply plays whatever is selected from the iPhone's own screen. This is similar to operation when using commodity iPod docks.'

you might be able to use your phone as a wifi hotspot to set it up (depending on your phone) i dont have a sonos system so dont quote me as it will work 

i get the impression if you are not 'tech savvy' you are going to be in a world of pain 

remember the whole point of a wireless system is to have it connected to the internet  , i.e with my squuezebox i also have access to hundreds of worldwide radio stations aswell.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

How do you mean you use the wifi on your phone, like tethering?

You can buy the bridge which connects to a router somewhere in your house then the other bit ie the music bit goes where you want it. Are you saying you don't have a router connected to your Internet?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Sounds a bit over complicated to me...

Here's another idea for you to consider: I recently bought a "Logitech bluetooth wireless speaker adaptor for bluetooth devices" from Amazon (item number 980-000543 if you're interested). I hooked it up to a home cinema amplifier, plugged it in, paired it with my iPad, and it worked first time. It literally took longer to open the stupid plastic packaging than it did to set up the device! :lol: I could hook it up to my Sony TV cinema system, but I quite like having it separate and I already had a spare Panasonic amp (previously hooked up to my old laptop playing iTunes, which also worked well).

Just my 2p worth anyway


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mirokujames said:


> How do you mean you use the wifi on your phone, like tethering?


My phone has a wi-fi hot spot that can be turned on then connected to with my computer. It's the only internet that I have, no point in paying for two lots. I think Big M's IPhone has it as well.

The whole thing sounds too complicated, I want something wireless and simple :lol: :lol: I'll have a wander into my local comet and see my man that I bought some other stuff from and see what he can do for me


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Ahh ok i understand, well no sonos unfortunatley wont wok for you as it constantly has to be plugged into a router. Bang and olufsen aredoing some nice looking wioreless stuff at the moment so are bose.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A pal swears by something called a Brennan. Not sure if it fits your requirements but it might be worth a look - however I think they come in at about the Â£500 mark...

Rob


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

There was a flyer in one of the Sunday newspapers from PC World and they have a few different options including the Sonos sets, I thought they were mail order only, so Ill have a pop in and see what they have to offer. Probably the best idea is to find someone local that specializes in fitting these sort of system, they bloke that sorted out my freesat does installs. I might even bite the bullet and get a proper internet connection as the cable is already in. I'm just loathed to pay again for something I already have.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i thought these would be more your thing mrbond 

http://www.igreenspot.com/beer-can-sound-an-eco-friendly-tool-for-your-music-listening-pleasure/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pugster said:


> i thought these would be more your thing mrbond
> 
> http://www.igreenspot.com/beer-can-sound-an-eco-friendly-tool-for-your-music-listening-pleasure/


:lol: :lol:

I did go in to pc world and although my local one doesn't stock the Sinks the bloke was raving about it, best thing he ever bought yada yada yada and that he could get me one from a bigger store. Nice bloke ........until my cynical side got the better of me and pointed out as he/pc world were currently a new distributor for them I'd have been surprised if he said anything else.

How difficult can it be, some speakers upstairs, music from computer and no wires 

Although the problem may be solved, BOSE have Bluetooth set and a quick demo in another shop, music from a speaker that was about 50 yards away from my phone that had the tunes and no wires !!!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been introduced to Libratone recently they are pretty new in the uk but the sound quality was amazing! they are a tad on the pricy side but with their app and wireless control I think it sound exactly what you are looking for http://www.libratone.com/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

no8yogi said:


> I have been introduced to Libratone recently they are pretty new in the uk but the sound quality was amazing! they are a tad on the pricy side but with their app and wireless control I think it sound exactly what you are looking for http://www.libratone.com/


Looks interesting but seems to be mainly for Apple products. I'm pretty set on getting a couple of BOSE stand alone speakers and just using bluetooth. I have three or four old phones lying around and I'm due a new one so I'll just load them up with music and leave them plugged in to the computer or in the room with the speaker. Not the super high tech set up I had in mind but it will work, pair each speaker with a phone and just drop the music onto the memory cards from selection on my hard drive.

The Sonos system as it turns out does need to be connected to a router with an internet connection but I'm not paying for a cable bundle just to get the iternet so this will do for now as a means to an ends.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm pretty set on getting a couple of BOSE stand alone speakers and just using bluetooth. I have three or four old phones lying around and I'm due a new one so I'll just load them up with music and leave them plugged in to the computer or in the room with the speaker. Not the super high tech set up I had in mind but it will work, pair each speaker with a phone and just drop the music onto the memory cards from selection on my hard drive.


I was looking at those speakers when I was buying but ended up buying the Wave III (with bluetooth). We use it for radio and for music streamed wirelessly from the PC.

IIRC the reason I ended up with the Wave is because the remote control allows you to change the music via the Wave rather than having to go to the PC/Phone. The speakers don't let you do that, although I suppose if you're using a phone for music, then you could keep it in your pocket - until the battery runs out that is.

Biggest problem is that if we have guests I have to unplug it to bring in into the 'good' room. Takes all of 2 minutes, that does :lol:

What I really love about it is, that it just works.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Deco said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty set on getting a couple of BOSE stand alone speakers and just using bluetooth. I have three or four old phones lying around and I'm due a new one so I'll just load them up with music and leave them plugged in to the computer or in the room with the speaker. Not the super high tech set up I had in mind but it will work, pair each speaker with a phone and just drop the music onto the memory cards from selection on my hard drive.
> ...


Good call.

Maybe the wave set is worth a look. I bought the last BOSE set based on the tone from it. There may well be better or more sophisticated or cheaper/more expensive but after listening to loads of different ones I liked the sound from the BOSE. Possibly the battery life from the phones isn't such an issue as it's only usually on a Friday or Saturday night when we are on the lash getting ready to go out !!

:lol: :lol:


----------

